
Ask HN: How do I search through pages linked from HN? - qwerty456127
Most of the posts here on HN are links to pages on other web sites. How do I find pages featuring particular words among these?<p>E.g. I&#x27;d like to find an article on digital signal and processing which probably had the words like &quot;signal&quot; and &quot;filter&quot; in its text but all I can remember about the title used on HN is that it probably didn&#x27;t feature either.
======
DoreenMichele
The search feature on HN offers custom options for a variety of metrics.

One tactic I use is to search on words in some comment I left in the
discussion. If I search on my HN name, words I probably don't use overly much
and check _comments_ , I can frequently find it.

Sometimes, fiddling with the time frame helps. If I have some hand wavy idea
of when I read it and not enough other info, I will resort to playing with
that element of the search engine.

It's tedious, but sometimes results in successfully finding what I was looking
for.

~~~
qwerty456127
I have not commented anything that time. And I can't remember if it was 3 or
much more months ago. I'll get too much of irrelevant comments if I search for
"signal" or "filter" in comments on HN.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Then let me suggest as an alternative you give a description here of what you
recall and see if you can get lucky and have someone go "That sounds like
_this_ link".

~~~
qwerty456127
It described some signal processing/filtering science I've never heard of
before :-)

I've always wished HN had tags...

------
29athrowaway
Put this in Google, and see how it goes:

    
    
        signal filter "http://" site:news.ycombinator.com
    

You will need some variations, like including "[https://"](https://"), but
this is a good start.

~~~
qwerty456127
Doesn't this only search through titles and commentaries? What I am looking
for is NOT under the news.ycombinator.com domain.

For example lets open the main page, there is a "Microplastics found in 93% of
bottled water tested in global study" title on it. Click on it and you'll get
to the [https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bottled-water-
microplasti...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bottled-water-
microplastics-1.4575045) page. Within the article text it mentions "major
national brands across Asia, Africa, Europe and the Americas". In this example
I would like to search for "Africa" (which is not mentioned in the
commentaries) and find this article as one of articles posted on HN and
mentioning Africa.

------
caryd
You'd have to use a crawler or make a basic one to curl and grep

~~~
qwerty456127
It's just hard to believe nobody has made one yet.

~~~
microtonic1
well I started to build one with proxycrawl some months ago but I got busy and
couldn't finish it. I should publish the source on github so others can finish
it

